# AC Pipe Condensation



## mjc1234 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello - hopefully this is a quick question for all you A/C experts.  Just had a new A/C unit installed (Goodman 3.5 Ton 14 SEER) and noticed what looks like a lot of condensation on the outside pipes coming from the condenser.  Doesn't look like it is leaking; but there is puddling underneath the area of pipe that is uninsulated.  So my questions are:

1.  How much condensation should I expect especially in hot weather (it's been pushing 90+ over the last few days)?
2.  If the amount of condensation is okay; is there any problem with the puddling occuring below the pipes which is getting to the underside of the new condensor?
3.  If the amount of condensation is not normal; is there anything I can do as a quick fix without calling the service guy back (for example; insulate the rest of pipe that is exposed back to the condensor - would that cut down on the problem?)

System seems to be working fine; house is cool and all.  Just wondering about the "normal" amount of condensation.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome Mike:
The condensation is normal and natural. You could set the condensing unit up on a 1/2" rubber pad at each corner, just to keep the condensation from rusting it out.
Glenn


----------

